# bullysticks ok for tiny chihuahuas



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i have 3lbs. 5 oz. chihuahua are they ok for such a small chi


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes. My little Twiggy, 2 pounds, 14 oz, chews them all the time.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

what kind do you get?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I get mine at Walmart.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby has had bully sticks since I brought him home at 17 weeks. He was just over three pounds then. We get them here: Pets Choice Pharmacuetical Bully Stick - 6" - Free Shipping


----------

